# at 8:44 am, it was 88 degF here



## greybeard (May 9, 2019)

And just a bit muggy.... summer has arrived.







https://www.wunderground.com/weather/us/tx/cleveland/KTXCLEVE11


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 9, 2019)

Only 79 here south of Houston...but definitely muggy and muddy.  More to come...yay?


----------



## AmberLops (May 9, 2019)

Wow that's hot...
And i thought it was hot here! Yesterday was close to 90 and I was dying!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 9, 2019)

91 here....


----------

